# Did you shoot today?



## Deadcalm

Practiced stance, breath, both eyes open to sight target. Shooting from inside the house to target outside, 22 yards. Shot about 20 Beemans coated hollow point pellets through my Big Cat 1200. Used Gamo Red fire to take 3 pigeons last week. With winter coming i plan to shoot from my garage to a 22 yard target. I have put about 400 to 500 pellets through my rifle and it is working great. Happy shooting.


----------



## Deadcalm

15 pellets, practice routine, sight picture, killing a piece of bark stuck in the bushes 29 yards about 7 feet up. Inside of the bark shows up hits. Getting better using a scope. Trying to shoot a least 3 times a week. Two practice presentation, third i take the shot. Post up if you like, just a way to keep track of what is going on.


----------



## zzyzx

None today. Two muskrats yesterday. Our county has a list of those authorized to take muskrats for road damage control. I only shoot along the gravel roads where the rats really take a toll. Holes and road collapse as a result. Has resulted in vehicle damage and at least one broken axle on a tractor as the roadway collapsed while the tractor was passing over.

I only shoot along those country roads and usually on the way to somewhere else. Seldom go looking just for muskrats. All gravel and dirt roads and plenty of targets. Am shooting an Evanix Blizzard in .22 and getting good kills at 70 yards with head shots, many while the rats are swimming, not still. The Crosman Marauder in .177 I limit to 40 yards with the same results.

Best day was 43 in a row without a miss... then I missed 5 in a row so am not always that good. Went a bit with the cattails high where I didn't see any, just the signs and holes in the roadway. Then fall came and they are all over the place.

Add in three badgers who were burrowing directly in the road and I hope to have helped a bit. I don't shoot any that are out and away from the roads. Just those close enough to do damage - and it is expensive damage for the county. A total under 3 tins of pellets for all these little guys... not to mention the blackbirds in helping my neighbors try to keep them off their sunflower fields.

My count as of yesterday is 418 dead muskrats along our holy roads... all with some very enjoyable pellet rifles.

The attached photo shows a badger hole from the middle of the road after it washed out. The reason for the shooting.


----------



## Deadcalm

Practicing today, 15 or so shots and then looked in the front yard. Mr gopher was sunning himself after our recent rains. I had put away the rifle so i pulled it out of its hole with my hand, hit it with a 2 x 4 (basic hand to gopher combat) and saved a pellet. This was around 11 am. As i a posting this i saw another gopher sticking its head up by my driveway. Got the Big Cat out, head shot at 10 yards after taking my window screen off. Used Beemans coated hollow points. All around good day.


----------



## Deadcalm

Can't believe I have not shot since my last post. Hope to shoot on Thursday.


----------



## Deadcalm

Practiced from my garage, 10 yards into two 3/4 inch pressboards with targets on the board. Trying Cometa Exact heavy, 10.34 grains. Shooting 3/8 inch 5 shot groups. The heavy was going through both boards. Went through about 90 pellets of different shapes to see which ones are best, 2nd, 3rd and so on. Best for my Big Cat was the Cometa heavy, 2nd was Beeman Coated Hollow Points, 3rd was Gamo Match and 4th was Gamo Hunter. I intend to move the targets out in 2 yard increments and repeat the test. I have eliminated Gamo magnum and masterpoint.


----------



## Deadcalm

Went to the rifle range today, 80 degrees, sunny with some breezes. I was the only pellet rifle there. Targets at 35, 50, 75 and 100 meters. Found out my shots are flat from 25 to 42 meters, slight drop at 50, much more at 100. Was using spent shotgun shell casing and other debries laying around on the ground as targets at those distances. My pellets were not moving the steel hanging targets very much and with all the noise plus ear protection it was impossible to hear the pellets hit the targets. I used the dust being kicked up as guides. Best series was me hitting and moving the same spent casing 4 times in a row from 30 to 35 meters. Shot from a rest using mostly the Cometa Exact Heavy pellet, 10.34 grains. Had fun, was there for a couple of hours. 
Some gusts blew my pellets all over the place.


----------



## dsm16428

Broke out the CDT tuned Big Cat on Friday after a morning fall turkey hunt. We have a red oak tree in the front yard that has dropped about 300 pounds of acorns this fall. As I pulled into the drive, chipmunks scattered like roaches. They're storing acorns EVERYWHERE and it was time to do some population control. :evil: This particular Cat really likes the Gamo Ultra Magnum, 10 gr domed pellets, printing 1/4"-3/8" groups out to 30 yards when I do my part. First shot on a "munk" was at the tree 26 yards from the garage door where I had the rifle rested on the bed rail of my truck. Aimed for the eye...litterally put a hole in his ear and he took off. 2nd shot same tree, different munk, same hold...this time the pellet took him right between his eye and his ear hole....instant death. 3rd shot was at a munk sitting on its butt working over an acorn at about 45 yards on landscaping post. Held just high shoulder and flipped him right off the pole, just wrecking both shoulders and everything in between. Missed once more slightly high (my fault with hold/trigger control or both) and 2 more VERY DEAD chipmunks from 10 yards to about 30.

I picked up my Cat as a refurb from Cabela's for 89 bucks and installed the CDT trigger myself for $35.00, new spring and seals tune job cost me $150.00. It'll hold it's own with any other much more expensive base model springer for still less money with all the upgrades. It will chrono right around 960 +/- 5-6 fps depending on the air temp and pellet used. I do not touch the ultra light stuff as I like the seals intact!! I have even taken some LARGE woodchucks and about a 30 pound boar coonwith the Ultra Mag pellets from 10 yards out to about 40 yards. Impressive how that little 10 gr pellet just puts the smack down on a critter. :thumb:


----------



## Deadcalm

Yes, my Colt .357 magnum, 90 rounds as my Big Cat took the day off. :strapped:


----------



## zzyzx

Hey dsm, that Charlie daTuna does a nice job. I have one of his last turbo tune jobs on my RWS 48. Really made a difference. That was the first rifle I had, 20 years old and I thought - why not? Sent it in and got back one fine shooter that was smoother in every way.

That said, last week in Wyoming with a friend we both shot. Him with the 34 Panther I gave him and me with the TX200 and Marauder. Both agree for hunting the Marauder/PCP route is a good way to go. But, springers are their own fun. 
Just shooting target junk in the dump but it is easy to see where you hit when the enamel chips off the side of old stoves.


----------



## donderkop

I'm addicted! I MUST shoot my Hatsan m95[.177] and my Webley Value Max[.20] at least once a day! Just to make sure I'm on target for when it is needed! Ten minutes ago I spotted a bunch of _Mousebirds_ [pest and fruit eaters in South Africa] in my back yard. The Hatsan did not let me down. The H&N Baracuda Hunters[10,34gr] did its job!! The Webley will be next in line, after I've checked the zero tomorrow....


----------



## Deadcalm

Yes i did. Got up early, used the bathroom and looked out into my front yard. There was a gopher sticking his head out of a freshly dug hole. Got my Big Cat out, threw on some clothes, went out side to about 24 feet. From a standing position sent a Comera Extra 10.4 grain heavy through its brain. It went straight through and moved dirt behind it so i thought i missed it. I went over to the hole and saw nothing so i thought it went back in. I went to the kitchen, got a cup of coffee and waited in my living room sitting on my couch looking out the window. After about a half hour i decided to check my aim on a small leaf in the back yard, put three shots through it at 24 feet so i was dead on. After a feww hours finally got out my flash light and looked into the hole, just saw a dead eye looking at me. Got some tongs and fished it out. Pellet went though between its ears, and out the back, went through its skull like it was not there. The Gamo Big Cat 1200 earns it keep again, that and the Comera heavy pellet. :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428

zzyzx said:


> Hey dsm, that Charlie daTuna does a nice job. I have one of his last turbo tune jobs on my RWS 48. Really made a difference. That was the first rifle I had, 20 years old and I thought - why not? Sent it in and got back one fine shooter that was smoother in every way.
> 
> That said, last week in Wyoming with a friend we both shot. Him with the 34 Panther I gave him and me with the TX200 and Marauder. Both agree for hunting the Marauder/PCP route is a good way to go. But, springers are their own fun.
> Just shooting target junk in the dump but it is easy to see where you hit when the enamel chips off the side of old stoves.


Yeah, it's probably the best thing you can do for a springer...any springer. Money well spent imo, and while my Big Cat was already a decent gun for being what I call an "economy model", It's simply a beast now! Not really any faster than it was stock (knew not to expect that anyways), but waaaay more consistant and actually alot quieter. 
Funny you mention the PCP's too! I was litterally JUST looking through my Pyramid Air catalog! :rollin: I'm seriously considering a decent PCP in AT LEAST .25 cal., maybe .357 or even larger, but unfortunately you can't hunt with them in PA other than to remove "vermin" and there really isn't any vermin big enough to qualify as legal around here save for the odd possum or **** in the garbage and the Big Cat can already make easy work of them. :evil: I've shot them quite a bit and have to say, I love them! Totally different feel alltogether and the best part is you don't have to hold them just so to get them to shoot right. We're going down south this comming late spring for some hog hunting and I would love to have a nice big bore PCP with me and see the looks on the other guys' faces when the "guy with the BB gun" whacks a big hog! :thumb:


----------



## Deadcalm

Finally found some time to shoot a little. Shot 6 5shot groups at 22 yards in the back yard. Almost over the cold my wife gave me about a week ago. Felt good to send some pellets down range. Hope to start the new year with regular practice. Happy New Year to all. :beer:


----------



## Deadcalm

Sunny day today, nice and warm. Shot 50 pellets through the Big Cat at 25 yards in the backyard. Had a few nice groups, rest was just getting in some trigger time. First practice of the year.


----------



## Deadcalm

It's been awhile. Some young crows have been hanging around lately so i got out my Big Cat and sent a few of them to crow heaven using my Cometa Exact Heavy pellets. They just drop when they are hit. The Big Cat 1200 is spot on after getting the scope dialed in and putting 500 or so pellets through it. I have not practiced at all except for knocking down the crows. Hope everyone is well. 8)


----------



## dsm16428

Took the Big Cat for a little walk yesterday. Four chucks taken all with one shot with Crossman Premier domed HP pellets at ranges from 20 yards to about 38 yards. All were righ in the ear hole...all they did was flop... :evil:


----------



## Deadcalm

Got in some trigger time shooting a small white square on the bottom of a box that i set up at 23 yards in the back yard. Used up some coated hollow points. Had to hold off a bit because a stupid song bird landed on the grass in front of the box. Once it left used up some more hollow points.


----------



## Foothill Sniper

I finally made some time today, a bit before Sun Set as it was cooling down, to click off about 20 shots with my Hammerli Elite10 at a 35 yard target from my San Angelo bench rest. The results changed from just barely ok to lousy and I couldn't figure out why till I was writing this post and stated the following. The pressure chamber read 150 bar/ 2,176psi when I started, and low and behold it dropped to about 110 bar which I hadn't figured on so much or a drop so this writing is a good exercise in realizing what took place.

I'm using a 4-16 x44 Leapers SWAT IR +36 color scope set at 10 power which has worked great in the past. Also, I'm shooting JSB Match Exact Diablo dome 8.5 grn pellets which I had fairly good results with these before shooting the same distance and couldn't figure out why the variation but now I realize, at least I think I do what was going on, the pressure drop was more than expected!
I guess 150 is probably the low limit and I'll try 165 bar as the upper limit. Ok, after 80 good solid pumps in about 25 minutes I'm at about 170 bar I believe so I'll see what a difference this makes for good consistent shots. Maybe I'll even try the JSB Heavies at 10.3 grns to see if they shoot any better after I work more with the lites.

*Glad you had this section available and that I decided to shoot today and post.*


----------



## Foothill Sniper

zzyzx said:


> The attached photo shows a badger hole from the middle of the road after it washed out. The reason for the shooting.


That's one heck of a big hole, sure seems like they need to fill that with some big rock for a good base and the smaller rocks till they get up to about the surface.

I hope they pay you for your hunting skill of getting rid of the pests around there levies as well as for their safety!


----------



## Foothill Sniper

*Hi Guys,*
The weather here in the foothills at about the Center of Calif has been very hot, too hot to be out shoot except in the early evening as the sun is going down and usually I'm out watering the front lawn around then.

I get trigger pull weight adjusted on my Hammerli Elite 10 down to where it just a slight bit of an extra force and off it goes. I also adjusted the trigger creep so it's now about half of what it was so between the two I should have a lot more control over my shots!

I was talking with one of guys at Pyramyd Air about my grouping issue using JSB Exact Lites and he felt it could well be I didn't have the pressure cylinder pumped up high enough so I increased it to 180 Bar/2611 Psi, actually just above, where I was only was using 150 Bar 2,176 before so the added 435 Psi should hopefully make a big improvement in 35 yard grouping? I certainly hope so, although it wasn't extremely bad depending on your estimation of what bad is as most everything of a ten shot group was within 1.5" area and the pressure was below 150 bar then too. But I'm looking for 1/4" to 3/8" groups or smaller if possible!

Well it's now about 6:30 Pm and time to water the lawn again.

*Good shooting!*


----------



## Deadcalm

Got to shoot today for 2plus hours. I did not know that at the rifle range that i have been going to has a dedicated air rifle shooting area. I was there last week shooting my Mosin-nagant and my 357 mag when i saw some people shooting the air rifles as i left the range. Stopped to talk to them and Scott showed me the sighting in range(out to 60 yards and beyond) and shooting stations for competition shooting. I went today and shot out to 55 yards. Found out my dominate is my left, i have been shooting all my life with my right. Tried shooting left handed and left eyed, WOW, great results. The area for Air guns is free to use, so the only cost was for gas and pellets. :beer:


----------



## spentwings

I'm curious how you found out, on this particular day, your dominate eye.
If you're using a scope on your AG,,,can't imagine what eye you use wud make that much difference. :-?


----------



## Deadcalm

spentwings said:


> I'm curious how you found out, on this particular day, your dominate eye.
> If you're using a scope on your AG,,,can't imagine what eye you use wud make that much difference. :-?


Was watching TV about eye sight and the simple way to find which eye is dominate is to make a triangle with your hands at arms lenght, focus on a distant object, close one eye, then the other. Your dominate eye will keep the object in view, your hand will cover the object with the other. 
I was always making adjustments with my aim and sighting on the scope to the right. Especially in the off had position. Now i just look at the target, bring my rifle up and make no adjustments. I really have to concentrate on using my left finger to shoot but this is a good thing because i don't jerk the trigger. Works with my Mosin also, just have to work the bolt with my right hand. 
Shooting better groups. This year will join a range to practice more. Happy New year, shoot safe. :sniper:


----------



## Deadcalm

Yes i did. Joined a new local indoor range that allows air rifles. Payed a yearly fee and i can shoot all my weapons on the indoor 
25 yard range. Today it was the Big Cat, then the Colt MarkIII 357 magnum and finished up the the Glenfield/Marlin 60 semi auto. Just bought 1250 Crosman Premier 10.5 grain domed pellets in bulk to try out. I want to see if they compare to Cometa Exacta Heavy 10.4 grain pellets. They did well, now i can really dial in the scope. In the bulk pack i get the 1250 count for the same price as 1000 Exactas. I was the only one using a air rifle. Felt good to let the Big Cat out for some "air". :beer:


----------



## Deadcalm

Used the Big Cat to warm up for 4 trips to the range. The premier shoots just as well if not better than the Exactas.
Shooting small holes at 25 yards. :sniper:


----------

